# Has anyone seen this bag?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I have one of those (I think it has a different brand name on it, but it's the same bag-got it from PetEdge I think). I use it for my first aid kit/mobile hospital. Seems pretty sturdy. Not sure the little pockets sewn on the inside would do much for me as a training bag.

This is what I have for my training bag: Mud River GWR Handlers Bag


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the same bag that was sold in a package with a bunch of car emergency supplies... tools, air compressor, reflectors, first aid kit, etc. 

The pockets are nice, but personally I wouldn't take the time to organize everything and put it all in its spot... I would just throw it all in there and zip 'er closed!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Outward Hound makes that same bag and sells it as a training bag. I have one. The inside pockets are really tiny. Most of my stuff gets thrown in a heap in the middle.

Save your money. It's nothing fantastic.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have obedience training equipment, but I just have a tote bag for my stuff when I go to trials. I don't see myself organizing things, so like others before me I would just toss in a heap. Not sure I would spend the money for a fancy bag for things I wouldn't plan to organize. However the emergency bag is a nice idea.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The wanting to organize things into pockets comes from my experience of getting ready to show in open, desperately searching around in my heap of stuff for the dumbbell, freaking out when I can't find it and start looking around for someone that might be able to loan me a dumbbell, and then always finding it at the last second somewhere within the heap.

Sarah I do like your bag, I might consider that too. I was also looking at the Doggonegood gear bag

http://www.doggonegood.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=179&ParentCat=581


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I have one of those dumbell carrier things that are supposed to attach to your belt (not actually this one, but you get the idea: J and J Dog Supplies: Dumbbell Carrying Strap). I attach it to a keyring inside my bag-I attach a few keyrings thru the webbing inside my bags to hang things on.

I've not seen the Doggone Good Totes in person, but my friend has one of their Gear Bags. It's HUGE but seems well made-she's been using it for a few years and it's still in good shape. But since it's so huge that more and more stuff gets added to the bag all the time. Pretty soon she's going to have to put it on wheels just to drag it around!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> I have one of those (I think it has a different brand name on it, but it's the same bag-got it from PetEdge I think). I use it for my first aid kit/mobile hospital. Seems pretty sturdy. Not sure the little pockets sewn on the inside would do much for me as a training bag.
> 
> This is what I have for my training bag: Mud River GWR Handlers Bag


That is the bag I got for Christmas to use as an obedience bag. What is so nice is that the main compartment opens like doctor's bag with a large compartment and a large zip pocket where I put 4 leashes and 2 collars (the zip pocket is that big). I love the sides too as I can put grooming scissors and various brushes and combs in some of the little pockets. The only con I can think of is that it doesn't have a lined area that keeps cool things cool such as your soda or cheese sticks. This bag came from GunDogSupply.com.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been looking online at various types of bags and you know what I'm seeing that I really like? Diaper bags! There's some really spiffy diaper bags that just might make a nice dog bag!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the Mesh Article Tote Bag from Initial Impressions.
Dog Obedience : Custom Embroidery by Initial Impressions, Embroidered Shirts, Jackets, Caps, Totes and More


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I was also looking at the Doggonegood gear bag
> 
> DoggoneGood!: Tote Bag


I have this bag, it stays in my car and has way too much stuff in it. I wish it was a tad smaller. I do like it though. I have brushes and sprays around the outside, One of the nice things is the bottom is waterproof. There is a divider on the side (which is also a zippered pouch). I can take pics if you want.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well guess what I found tonight....A bag with five big pockets on the inside, and two big pockets on the outside. I has my name written on it - literally. It's hanging on a hook in my dog room! Hadn't used it in over a year. It's a little deeper and narrower than I'd like, but it will do for now until I find the perfect bag.

My perfect bag would have all those pockets but would be kind of shallow and have a wide bottom.


----------

